

Ask HN: Privacy vs Functionality - manidoraisamy

Nowadays I hesitate a lot to click links because I get retargeted or watched. For example, I open LinkedIn profiles in incognito mode to avoid notifications even though I get less information. Is it just me or common behaviour?
======
visakanv
The HN community definitely cares more about privacy and security than 99% of
'regular' users so what you describe has a good chance of being common
behavior here!

I personally can't be arsed to protect myself, but that's just me- I'm kinda
fatalistic and assume that everybody knows everything about me already.

But you'll definitely find a lot of others who are mindful of privacy here.

~~~
manidoraisamy
I wonder if anyone is working on a solution to this problem. It is frustrating
having to think about the consequence before clicking on each link.

------
eridal
for some sites I feel that you get more content using incognito. Like in
YouTube, by searching logged into my account it returns videos more related to
previously seen videos -- which hide more relevant videos.

~~~
manidoraisamy
That's interesting! Youtube moved to Amazon's algorithm to solve this problem
by introducing freshness in its recommendation -
[http://searchengineland.com/google-uses-amazons-algorithm-
fo...](http://searchengineland.com/google-uses-amazons-algorithm-for-youtubes-
recommendation-engine-63303)

